
60% of UK population need to become infected so country can build herd immunity - ReDeiPirati
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/health/coronavirus-herd-immunity-uk-nhs-outbreak-pandemic-government-a9399101.html
======
ReDeiPirati
According to other famous virologists, this is a risky strategy to play. This
is an RNA virus, this means that you cannot safely assume that the population
will be immune after the first infection.

~~~
emayljames
I don't like to give the UK government the benefit of the doubt. This seems
like an exceptionally poor set of decisions that where made. There is a lot of
confusion at workplace's with some companies making the right decision to send
staff home that can work remote and others not sure what to do, all the while
putting life's at risk.

~~~
mytailorisrich
At my company, in the UK, there has been so far no communication on Covid-19
apart from an email more than a week ago to tell us to self-isolate if we
recently came back from China and are having symptoms.

That it's it. Not even planning for working for home.

------
mytailorisrich
They are calmly announcing that their plan is to let tens of millions of
people, if not hundreds of millions across Europe and beyond, be infected with
a disease that has a 2% fatality rate.

This is madness plain and simple.

